# Space,Plants and a 1000 watt HPS-



## Mindbender (Jul 30, 2011)

:farm:-I got a 6 x 6  garden wich is (36 feet squared), im grownig in soil using 6 inch pots and lighting wit a 1000 watt HPS>>>>>>>> 


>>My questin is how many 6 inch pots of single stem cannabis plants can i put in this space and secondly is one 1000 watt light strong enough for this space.
i was told about 40 pots wit no space between the pots but i wanna make sure that i have enuff light for the space that im using.   


                       :headbang:Thanks for all the Help:headbang:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 30, 2011)

A 1000 watt HPS has 146,000 lumens and you need 36ft2 x5000L/ft2=180,000 Lumens for flowering so no a 1000 watt HPS is not enough light for that area


----------



## stemjosh (Jul 30, 2011)

A six by six area would require a minimum of 180,000 lumens at 5000  per square foot during flowering  you can do a sog with just however many will fit if thats what your wantin to do just flip em early

well ya what he said lol his post wasnt there when i went to post lol


----------



## Mindbender (Jul 31, 2011)

So how many can i fit under 1000 watt light wit out any growth problems?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 31, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> So how many can i fit under 1000 watt light wit out any growth problems?



It's all relevant. As many or as few as you want. Pack a table with single tops or couple she beasts in 18gal totes. Much easier to care for and maintain only a few. I would always choose large ladies for MJ. Real life, not so much. Personal preference.


----------



## Mindbender (Jul 31, 2011)

i was thinkin bout goin larger....but larger means longer grow time, so ima go small and keep my wait down to a minimum.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 31, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> So how many can i fit under 1000 watt light wit out any growth problems?


 
Its not the number of plants its the size of the room.
You have enough light for 30 square feet or less.


----------



## mountain man (Jul 31, 2011)

All that being said, 40 plants is 2 to 3 times too many. 10 plants would be pushing it.......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> So how many can i fit under 1000 watt light wit out any growth problems?



More plants does not mean more bud.  And if you are growing from seed, the plants are going to have to reach sexual maturity before they will flower, so you are going to have a 4-8 week veg regardless.  If you are into growing lots of small plants, I recommend getting a good mom and using clones.


----------

